# Win2k schaltet Lüfter aus...



## SDwarfs (19. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab hier nen Medion-Notebook (MD9313) und darauf läuft Win2k. Mein Problem ist, daß das Teil überhitzt, wenn zu viel CPU-Last ist, weil der Lüfter "NIE" angeht, wenn Win2000 läuft. Interessant ist, daß der Lüfter beim Neustart anfängt zu lüften ohne Ende und wird dann bei der Initialisierung der Systemdienste wohl deaktiviert.

Auf der MS-Page habe ich dazu in der Knowlege Database nen Eintrag gefunden,daß ein ähnliches Problem mit einem anderen Notebook-Typ wohl schon gefixed sei und im SP2 von Win2k behoben ist...
Ich hab hier SP3 drauf - das Problem soll in der ACPI.sys liegen (logisch, ACPI ist ja für den Kram zuständig).

Ein Biosupdate gibts von Medion nicht.

Hat jemand ne Idee? Oder irgend ne Seite, wo ich ne aktuellere Version von der ACPI.SYS bekommen kann?

Gruß,
Stefan

----------------------------
Aktuelle Version (ACPI.SYS):
----------------------------
Version: 5.0.2195.4647
Dateigröße: 163.184 Bytes


----------



## Paule (19. März 2003)

versuch einfach mal acpi im bios zu disablen


----------



## SDwarfs (19. März 2003)

Einfach ist gut...
...diese Option gibt es in diesem Bios nicht!
in dem Bios geht so gut wie garnix!
(Da hatte ich schon gesucht - aber da kann man wirklich nix übersehen in dem Bios)

Stefan


----------



## Paule (19. März 2003)

vielleicht mal nen neuen bios-update machen
oder einfach nen adapter nehmen , der nen lüfter mit nem normalen stromkabel vom netzteil verbindet , meiner meinung , kann das nicht gesteuert werden durch windows oder bios , oder so , also , dass der lüfter die ganze zeit läuft

so wie hier z.B.

http://www.listan.de/showproduct.php?seitenr=h0001s1#l1


----------

